# Question on Centaur fence



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Subbing in, I was looking at that type of fence as well


----------



## Horsinfun (Feb 6, 2012)

*Centaur Horse Fence*

I have Centaur fence and absolutly love it. My horses have never been hurt on my fence and I have had it for 7-8 years. It still looks as good as the day I installed. This is a fence you can install yourself. They have DVD to help with installation.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I have it and I do like it. I got enough for a four rail with the top rail having the electric built in. I wish I would have gotten the second rail from the bottom with the electric too. Two of my horses have a tendency to stick their heads through, they end up breaking their manes off.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

I have it, it's 10 years old now I believe and still looks great. Highly recommend it.


----------

